
Ask HN: Contributing to finding a vaccine for Covid-19 - unexaminedlife
Are there any solid references that explain in detail (for relative beginners) how technology and biology are merging to find vaccines for the COVID-19 virus?<p>Also wondering if any manhattan-project-scale (open) efforts are underway to attempt to discover a vaccine?  And if not why?
======
anigbrowl
You should search previous posts on this busy topic

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Covid-19](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Covid-19)

~~~
unexaminedlife
Thank you for the link. I will continue browsing through the results and other
sources from around the web.

I definitely am aware that there are going to be many small projects, but
haven't found any that I'd look at and say "this one is the one that is
standing head and shoulders above the rest of the pack".

I know it probably sounds picky, but whatever group is leading said project
should have impeccable credentials and have many peers joining their
effort(s).

The other thing would be the "eli5" for those of us wondering if we really
have the capacity to grok and contribute in a major way. So, for example, I'm
trying to place myself and my skillset on the spectrum of skillsets to see how
big of a role I can take. I'm extremely interested in helping but am trying to
latch onto the project where I'm contributing in the most substantial way I
know I can.

